# Dublin, VA - Foster Senior M Bi/Blk



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Dublin, VA | Foster


_This dog is currently under the care of Pulaski County Animal Control.

_If you think you may be interested in adopting this dog, please fill out our adoption application and send it to [email protected] If you are approved, the adoption fee for this dog would be $85. That includes the $15 Animal Control fee and a $70 spay/neuter fee.
*Pulaski County Animal Shelter*, 80 Dublin Park RD Dublin, VA

(540)674-8359


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awww, boy Mila.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Foster still has a sparkle in his eye - he'd be a great guy for someone who likes some fun, but at a slower pace. Here's a little nudge up for you boy.....
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What a handsome old guy, hope he finds a home.


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Foster is a handsome senior. Hope you find your forever home soon!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Foster will be coming into Southeast German Shepherd Rescue and has an adopter lined up.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

BlakeandLiza said:


> Foster will be coming into Southeast German Shepherd Rescue and has an adopter lined up.


 
I love a happy ending. It breaks my heart to see older dogs up for adoption...


----------

